

The Highly Productive Habits of Alan Turing - fakhrazeyev
http://cacm.acm.org/news/150686-the-highly-productive-habits-of-alan-turing/fulltext

======
ColinWright
Link to the actual article:

[http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2012/06/the-seven-
highly-...](http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2012/06/the-seven-highly-
productive-habits-of-alan-turing/)

Also, it was posted yesterday, and although no discussion ensued, it got 11
upvotes:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4124374>

